# Charles Ives's 4th Symphony



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

What do you think of this modernist symphony?

I first heard it today and am blown away. I will have to investigate more of his works.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_No._4_(Ives)

Very dark and dissonant, with moments of great clarity and beauty. The "comedy" is a riot, the _andante moderato_ is gorgeous.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I wish I could say I liked this more. I always found it hard to get into Ives.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> I wish I could say I liked this more. I always found it hard to get into Ives.


I like the Second and Third symphonies by Ives. The Fourth, no.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Have you heard the 3rd mvt? It is the most accessible.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

hpowders said:


> I like the Second and Third symphonies by Ives. The Fourth, no.


Took me a while to like 3 pieces from New England, and the 3rd more. So it gonna definitely take time. But am grateful for this thread


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Took me a while to like 3 pieces from New England, and the 3rd more. So it gonna definitely take time. But am grateful for this thread


Ives Second is quite fine. Try Bernstein.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

mathisdermaler said:


> Have you heard the 3rd mvt? It is the most accessible.


Accessible is a relative term to me. But there is something interesting about his style, which is very dense (in a good way), I'll give it a few more listens.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Ives Second is quite fine. Try Bernstein.


thanks, will do.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Before I began to enjoy much modern music, I was under the impression that Ives' music was hard to like. I purchased a couple of CDs including most of his symphonies and was quite surprised that I enjoyed those symphonies. I did not enjoy his _The Unanswered Question_ and _Central Park in the Dark_. Now I love most of what I hear from Ives.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I remain a Charles Ives fan since first hearing the Holidays pieces featured on the Turnabout LP (released in the late 1960's) with the Dallas Symphony and conductor Donald Johanos, a disc artificially titled Ives "Holidays Symphony".









Of course this "symphony" was merely the putting together of four Ives pieces devoted to American holidays, but it proves about as good an introduction to the composer as can be had on a single disc. I treasure my original copy of this LP which is still in my collection. Since then I've added much Ives: several sets of the symphonies, the chamber music, the songs.

The Second Symphony proves my favorite of the four "official" symphonies by Ives, but the Fourth is a close second. It is without a doubt a stunning work -- full featured Ives. If I like the First and Third less, it is only because they lack the distinctive Ivesian sound of the Holidays, the Second and Fourth symphonies. But both the First and Third are wonderful symphonies. Tchaikovsky fans will delight in the First, fans of modern American music will relish in the Pulitzer Prize winning Third.

There is much to explore with Ives, so go to it!


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

mathisdermaler said:


> What do you think of this modernist symphony?
> 
> I first heard it today and am blown away. I will have to investigate more of his works.
> 
> ...


Great to see Ives' 4th getting the recognition it deserves! In my opinion, it is one of the great masterpieces of the 20th century! An incredible work.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Ives' 4th is the topic. I think it's a very good work. 

I once performed it (trumpet) in a university orchestra around 1971. Some spots are rhythmically almost a guessing-game. Our conductor decided it would be easier to do it in concert inebriated. We poor players really had some classic moments of guessing that night.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

It is great. Everything of Ives is great.



mathisdermaler said:


> What do you think of this modernist symphony?
> 
> I first heard it today and am blown away. I will have to investigate more of his works.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm liking it!


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

The 4th is conceptually closer to his unfinished symphony (universe symphony). Really remarkable.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Once or twice a year will do for me. 
Preferably Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Ives = big hero of mine. 4 is my favorite of his symphonies. If you love it, it would behoove you to find as many recordings of it as possible; this piece is so very complex that each recording reveals something additional, not found in the other recordings.

You might also want to find his "Universe Symphony," tho I think there has only been one recording of it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universe_Symphony_(Ives)

Also not to be missed in Ives' world are his string quartets, violin sonatas, and the solo piano works.

-09


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

If you think you dislike Ives 4, knowing a bit of its background could be enlightening and aid in an understanding and even appreciation of this monumental work:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_No._4_(Ives)


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> Great to see Ives' 4th getting the recognition it deserves! In my opinion, it is one of the great masterpieces of the 20th century! An incredible work.


^ This........................


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Omicron9 said:


> If you think you dislike Ives 4, knowing a bit of its background could be enlightening and aid in an understanding and even appreciation of this monumental work:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_No._4_(Ives)


Still not working on me. listened to it 4 times yesterday and today.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

That is wonderful that you gave it 4 tries. 

-09


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I found it harder to like American composers in general. I did try he Bernstein #2 and didn't like it either. David Diamond is the only one I liked from the beginning. Which reminds me, the theme song from Dallas was the first song I liked in my entire life :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Omicron9 said:


> That is wonderful that you gave it 4 tries.
> 
> -09


But it can go the wrong way.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> I found it harder to like American composers in general. I did try he Bernstein #2 and didn't like it either. David Diamond is the only one I liked from the beginning. Which reminds me, the theme song from Dallas was the first song I liked in my entire life :lol:


No crime. At least you tried. Funny! I hate Diamond but love the Ives of Symphonies 2 & 3!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> I found it harder to like American composers in general. I did try he Bernstein #2 and didn't like it either. David Diamond is the only one I liked from the beginning. Which reminds me, the theme song from Dallas was the first song I liked in my entire life :lol:


From americans, I like Schuman the most. Ives has some pretty nice music, strange atmosphere. From Bernstein, I really really like the violin concerto "Serenade" (techincally speaking, is it concerto or what??. Great music).


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Love it! And I love his 1st symphony as well. They're both on a Sony CD conducted by MTT. The Holiday symphony CD is excellent also.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

hpowders said:


> No crime. At least you tried. Funny! I hate Diamond but love the Ives of Symphonies 2 & 3!


There's plenty of Diamond that's merely "_meh!_". But give his Symphony #2 a go. It's a GAS (Great American Symphony)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Also like Hanson too. I think his symphonies 1 and 2 are great


----------

